
How We Prepared the NSA’s Sensitive Internal Reports for Release - somecoder
https://theintercept.com/2016/05/16/how-we-prepared-the-nsas-sensitive-internal-reports-for-release/
======
Kinnard
Fascinating Intersection of tech and journalism. Techno-journalism?

